# Speaker brand prefrence??



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

Boston Acoustic (pro and SL series also subs and amps)

Alpine Type X (also any and/or all amps)

JL Audio Subs and amps

Kicker L5 Solo Barics

Eclipse

_Or any thing else you think is amazing_


If some of you well informed/experienced people could help me out by letting me know your opinions about these brands I would greatly apreciate you for it._*:newbie: *_


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

Alumapro Alchemy??


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello there, I can vouch for three of these brands/products. I have an Alpine MRP-M450, pushing a 15'' Kicker CVR...It's a monoblock (1 channel) amp.What you're really supposed to have for subs..Anyways..It abuses my Kicker..Anything Alpine is going to be top of the line..No questions asked..Kicker as well...For the Solo Barics...My buddy has a 10'' Kicker Solo Baric in a Camaro, Almost shatters windows with a TMA monoblock and Pioneer runned to it..Far as I know, there awesome..JL Audio...To the best of my knowledge..Great product as well..The manager at my jobsite had two 12'' JL's and a TMA monoblock which is made by JL too, I think..It rocked his Jeep Cherokee....I don't see how you could be dissapointed with any of these warrantied products..!!..Peace


----------



## 04se-r (Jun 8, 2006)

im with the 95'blackp-finder, the alpline amps are amazing. they truly are amplifiers, not watt-i-fiers. my buddy has a sony xlpode amp rated at like 1200 watts or some sh*t, and my alpine is only 200x2, and it blows his away. they don't have the most power, but alpine amps have the most clean power, and that is what gets you the deep clean sounding bass. as for the subs, all the subs you mentioned were good. another one worth looking at are the 12 inch power acoustik subs. they have like a 5lb. magnet, and handle 800 watts rms. they hit hard, but you need some serious power to drive them.


----------



## LoadThis (Jun 21, 2006)

Well...I just had 2 12" Rockford Fosgate P3's in my Altima. Sounded....awsome! powerd by the Rockford 800.2 amp. verrryyy nice, but I now have a Frontier CC. So that didnt fit and I sold that, with box...with 2 farad cap for.................$550. (tear)

anyway...that sounded really good...also ALpine is awsome. And JL sounds really good as well.


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

I have 1 12" Kicker L7 and it is great! You can get them cheap at etronics.com. I take etronics price and do a price match at cardomain.com so I get a 105% price match.


----------



## zimmie (Jul 9, 2006)

ok i can help out with the boston acoustics, alpine and jl audio seeing as how thats what my system is comprised of...i have a 10 inch jl audio 10w6 sub the thing is amazing it doesnt miss a beat. That is being ran by my jl audio500/1 series amp and that too is incredible just like any JL product will be. My b.a speakers are being ran by my alpine amp which is delivering smooth accurate power also and I am very pleased with all three brands in my system. the sound quality from these three corporations is always going to please. it really comes down to preference and price range.


----------



## MaximaR34 (Jul 10, 2006)

In my opinion I prefere Diamond Audio. In my 2k2 pathfinder I have Diamond Hex 6 1/2" comp up front, 6 1/2" d3 coaxils in the rear, Diamond d3 12" subwoofer,and a diamond d6 75x4 amplifier running it all. I am using a Pioneer 8600 headunit to control it all.. I have always used diamond and Pioneer and both have worked great for me. Alpine makes some tight amps like the PDX series. Ever since Boston got sold out I have heard there quality went down the tubes, just like MB Quart did when Maxxsonic bought them.


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

MaximaR34 said:


> In my opinion I prefere Diamond Audio. In my 2k2 pathfinder I have Diamond Hex 6 1/2" comp up front, 6 1/2" d3 coaxils in the rear, Diamond d3 12" subwoofer,and a diamond d6 75x4 amplifier running it all. I am using a Pioneer 8600 headunit to control it all.. I have always used diamond and Pioneer and both have worked great for me. Alpine makes some tight amps like the PDX series. Ever since Boston got sold out I have heard there quality went down the tubes, just like MB Quart did when Maxxsonic bought them.




Who bought them out??


----------

